# Old growth conifer



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2016)

Found this in a dumpster. Three 12ft boards. Any thoughts? By my count it's about 45 rings in the 3/4" piece!I have never seen such dense growth rings! @phinds


----------



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2016)

Could be douglas fir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 20, 2016)

I've got some Hemlock that's really tight rings and looks a lot like that. If Paul hasn't identified it by Monday I can snap some pictures of my known piece when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking on Hobbithouse, Douglas fir and hemlock look pretty similar. I'll have to sand it a bit finer to get a better look. Regardless I think I'll use this to make tool box for my growing number of hand tools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2016)

Clint those damn conifers stump me most of the time. Biggest problem is that there are few if any distinguishing characteristics in the end gain and you can almost always find pieces of any 2 of them that look alike on the face. I do agree w/ Mike that this certainly could be Doug fir, but I just find it hard to say and this is one of those cases where sending me a piece isn't likely to help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2016)

Doug fir should smell different then hemlock. Also if color is right, doug fir knickname is red fir. I could id if red/doug fir. I am surrounded by it...


----------



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2016)

It has a distinct smell. But I don't know what fir or hemlock should smell like.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2016)

ClintW said:


> It has a distinct smell. But I don't know what fir or hemlock should smell like.


Probably fir, slim chance of old growth pine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 22, 2016)

Yea douglas fir has a distinct smell, kinda nasty and musty to me. I'm guessing hemlock and fir are very similar, on the deck I'm building, the pressure treated wood I'm using for the frame is called Hem-Fir, meaning it could be either/or....


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2016)

One thing to look for is resin canals. If it's Doug fir, it should show small resin canals and if it's hemlock, it won't.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Yea douglas fir has a distinct smell, kinda nasty and musty to me. I'm guessing hemlock and fir are very similar, on the deck I'm building, the pressure treated wood I'm using for the frame is called Hem-Fir, meaning it could be either/or....



Nope- Hem/ fir coming from a northwest mill is Hemlock/ white fir. Doug fir would be stamped Fir/larch =Douglas Fir/western larch. White fir freshly cut smells like cat urine- doug fir has a nice turpentine smell. Hemlock /white fir are light weight softer woods. Fir/large would be harder wooods

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2016)

When I worked at mill in '70's most hem/fir got exported to the eastern building markets- why? It was a lot lighter and shipping was cheaper. also Nobody wanted it here. all our homes are framed with Fir/larch- mostly still are.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nope- Hem/ fir coming from a northwest mill is Hemlock/ white fir. Doug fir would be stamped Fir/larch =Douglas Fir/western larch. White fir freshly cut smells like cat urine- doug fir has a nice turpentine smell. Hemlock /white fir are light weight softer woods. Fir/large would be harder wooods


Good info, thanks, the only thing I disagree with is that turpentine smells "nice"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Good info, thanks, the only thing I disagree with is that turpentine smells "nice"


Well when yer compareing it to cat urine almost anything smells nice
Another thing about white fir is green it has blisters. If you pop them the sap is medicinal , at least the indians used it. Gramps used to put it on cuts. I do not know how much good it did but it was good at bringing tears to your eyes. They make a beautiful christmas tree with a wonderful smell. White fir was the second most likely to start a fire in the big yates planer i ran. At 240 ft. A minute it's coarse texture created at lot of heat. So you had to let things cool down if you were running something efficient like 2x6.


----------

